# Is this forum getting to go belly up!



## walking dude (Jun 30, 2008)

Well........this backbiting it really getting to hurt this fine forum........we have some members who like to go around in the background, trashing some fine folks here........Ron50 is one of the fine folks i speak of.........and this isn't the first time its happened.......we lost several fine members who contributed more, than these backstabbers ever thought off, but these folks, drove these fine members away..........

And its happening again........

And once again, i will get the rap for starting trouble......but in this case i don't care......

Pigs left as a mod.......Ron is getting tired of the sniping, so we may lose him..........who else is left.......Dutch and Monty........but they have lives also..........so can't babysit this forum.........thats right BABYSIT ! !

I know some members aren't happy with me either, but i don't care.......but chat is getting bad lately, with certain folks being real *ssholes. If you don't like this site.......go back to the "other" fourm.......PLEASE........and leave us folks who are here to learn......yes learn......cause even the old members, and i am by NO means one of them, can LEARN here...........but, at times, anymore, its like a gradeschool class, when the teacher leaves the room........the classroom erupts.........but it seems anymore, some of the original folks who joined, have either moved on, or no longer visit here.......which is sad...

But i refuse to leave.......i will stick it out, but hopefully, someone with some more authority would be around more, to reign some of this crap in.......

I have been asked to standup for Ron, which i wil do in "spades", as one member mentioned to me..........but i am ALSO going to stand for for some integrity here AT THIS FORUM..............comes folks.........teach, learn, you have a problem, do it backchannel, in a ADULT manner. Which is hard for some i guess............

Nuff said. I will get down off the soap box............for now!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you for saying what my thoughts have been towards all of this drama, lately.


----------



## richtee (Jun 30, 2008)

Well said. Anyone can hang anywhere they like... and say what they like. To a point. I respect Ron and the others, and will back the SMF and them in any capacity I can. 

Jokes aside, respect folks...respect.  It's soo lacking in the world, but we can keep it here...


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 30, 2008)

There is entirely to much SMF bashin goin on, backstabbin of members.  I would love ta see the site get back to what it is here fer.  Learnin the fine craft a smokin foods.

We can all be neighbors here, lets treat each other with respect an like we would like ta be treated.

We can all grow tagether if we wan't to.

I'm done standin on the box now, who's next?


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 30, 2008)

Good post Deud!!
I'm behind Ron and the moderators here 100%. They have done an awesome job of babysitting all of us.
I didn't get to read all of the posts made lately, but know that some remarks were taken to heart and they hurt.

We need to treat each other as we would like to be treated.

Ron, I don't know if you are reading here anymore, but I wish you would come back. We need you and appreciate everything you have done for us.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you walking Dude, sumosmoke, Richtee, Travcoman45, and Cowgirl. I stand in line behind you all.


----------



## mossymo (Jun 30, 2008)

I am a member of a few other forums, this always seems to happen at each one of them. I will say out of the forums I am a member of, SMF is the best for having the least amount of BS going on, lets not let "our" forum sink to lower levels, as a group we are above that I feel. As far as members with poor social skills go, I think they will go away with time, lets just not let them take any more quality members with them.....


----------



## erain (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks wd for puttin it down like it appears, i have been here since feb and this forum is not the same place it was then. i am here to learn from you all and if i can share i more than willing. thats what i thought this was about...


----------



## kookie (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't know what happened this time.... I have not been on the site much with other things taking my time lately, but it seems that there has been alot of petty bs going one lately............ It seems like everytime I get a chance to check the forum out there are members either leaving or getting banned for basicly stupis stuff....If people could learn to respect others and their opnions and not bad mouth others, this would be a great place again. I love coming to this site to learn and meet others that like to do the same hobby as me.....But its getting old putting up with the bs of a few people. We have lost a lot of great members lately....Hopefully we don't lose anymore............When I joined alittle over a year ago this site was more like a family, everyone was helpfull to new members and friendly to everyone.......................I hope we don't lose that................I love coming to this site and sharing info and support with everyone and learning something new weither its a new recipe or a better way to do something or something that I have never tried before..........I hope that this site never loses it's intergety................And to all the members that have helped me on the way, thanks and I hope that I can continue to learn from you all...............


----------



## pne123 (Jun 30, 2008)

damn, some how I managed to miss all the grade school stuff.  Every site will have some of it.  People are people. especially when it is anonamous.  My wife and I are one a children brain tumor support page because of my daughter and even that can spiral into stupidity.


----------



## mossymo (Jun 30, 2008)

pne123
You bringing up the anomity point brings to mind another site I am on has considered several times eliminating user id's and user having to use first and last names hoping user would feel more accountable for their posts. The site has not done that yet and I do not think any site ever should but the idea does have some merit to it.


----------



## cubguy17 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well said walkingdude, This site has helped my smoking tenfold, and if there are people who want to visit this site and do any bashing of any sort than f*** off. Ur not that good at what ur doing anyway. I am here to learn what anybody will teach. There is no such thing as a stupid question right? Maybe a repetitive question, but if ur tired of answering that one then let it go, someone else will answer it. I don't know what happened here, but when I have a questionI feel that I can come here and get a true answer that I need, and usually quickly. I refer it to my girlfriend as " Hold on let me go ask my buddies I'll be right back"  Anyway just my 2 cents thanks. Love this site.


----------



## abelman (Jun 30, 2008)

As a general comment, I look at it this way, you want to teach, help others, you want to learn, respect opinons and take them in stride. You don't want either, go away and find another sand box to play in. 

I have been a member for a fair amount of time but it's clear there are some serious under currents. I don't know what the deal is but I for one am a fan of SMF. I just try to pay attention to the core of the forum, good food and how to make it. So, I guess I've missed some of the more salient issues that started this thread.

Gents, life is too short to let egos get in the way of a good product. There are all kinds of ways to skin a cat. I'm here to figure out those ways. 

This is a smoking site, if people want to play politics and bump di**s, plenty of places on the internet to do that. Everyone knows how to Google I suppose.

Let's put the crap aside and get back to normal. Plenty of other things out there to ***** about. Smoking and good food just doens't seem like it should be at the top of list.


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 30, 2008)

what sections is the negative banter taking place on?  I seem to have missed it.  Its unfortunate that some grown men and women feel the need the belittle folks.


----------



## pne123 (Jun 30, 2008)

There is an ignore feature on this site for a reason. I have not used it here but use it a lot on some other sites.  
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hp?do=editlist


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jun 30, 2008)

*this is a sad day for me, this is one of the first BBQ sites I happened upon, I have gained VAST knowledge, I have made many wonderful friends, I am truely thankful for that, how ever, this site has changed, 99.9% of the members are truely great, yet, a few, throw the hate, jabs, sarcasm, degradation, slams, etc, and it has made this an un pleasant place to visit. I have read and hoped, yet it spirals down hill. Jeff, you are a fine man, ALL the mods are fine men, this is for the most part(In my opinion), a fine forum, but I have had enough of human vengance, I have seen enough snipeing, the slam against RON was the last straw. Jeff, please ban me and take away my OTBS membership, I am no longer proud of it. May God bless each and every one of the fine members of this forum. I say that in all sincerity. *


----------



## ronp (Jun 30, 2008)

Well I have been cooking for over 50 years and done smoking before also. Have been here for a couple of months and still learn everyday.

Just tonight I was in chat, and asked Richtee a question and got it answered with no probelm. Thanks Ritch.

I have had a few mild things happen here, but nothing I could't handle.

If I can learn, I will, if I can share I will also.

Most people here are willing to help, a few offer nothing , just avoid them and continue to learn and share.

We should be here for the good of each other. If that's not your goal, then move on, go somehere else and cause trouble.

I really don't know what the flap is all about and don't care to know.

Good luck in your smokes, that's what this is all about!!


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 30, 2008)

Dude - I would like to make clear that I didn't step down due to any problems within the forum. I agree that adults should act as adults and have the ability to keep quiet when there is an upset condition in the forum.

Ron has decided to take some time to reflect on his position and I personally respect that. I also hope that his doing so isn't based on something that I have done or said. We all make decisions based on our real life activities. That is why I stepped down. 

This and all the other forums I visit are ways for me to relax, have fun, and try to enjoy myself for a little while. Escape the crap that waterfalls in real life. I don't see anything here, or anywhere else for that matter, to get our undies in a bunch about.

Take the internet rooms as they are and adapt to them or they will be nothing but a pit of trouble. There is always going to be someone who wants to poke someone else just because they can. Let the moderators take care of it and stay out of it, is the best advise I can offer.

Nuff said by me - I gotta get back to work.

Keep Smokin ya'll


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jun 30, 2008)

We should be here for the good of each other. If that's not your goal, then move on, go somehere else and cause trouble.

*Cause trouble, gee, I wonder why I wish to move on? God Bless you my friend, please find it in your heart to forgive what is in my mind that is is not in "your mind, which is the correct thing to think"*


----------



## walking dude (Jun 30, 2008)

preciated that Joe.........but  I was just saying, mods are dropping like flies........I, in no way, meant to represent you left because of problems here........But i was asked to step up for Ron, and I did, not by Ron by ANY means.........but some of the same stuff is happening now, that drove off some other fine members several months ago.......I am just trying to stop that from happening again.........but it has.......Terry is one of the casualties, plus i have had others email me, telling me they are fed up with the back biting..........I am just trying to nip it in the bud......before we lose anymore fine members........thats ALL this thread is/was about. Sure, i could just ignore it, bury my head in the sand, but i love this site TOO MUCH, to let it happen ANYMORE...........thats all i was trying to get over. Sorry if i ruffled some feathers, was NOT my TOTAL purpose..........but no one else was stepping up to the plate........so once again, Walking Dude is/was the bad*ss in some folks eyes..........oh well........i am just trying to keep some of the BEST MEMBERS FROM LEAVING do to all this........I WILL NOT BURY MY HEAD IN THE SAND, and let this continue without airing in out in the public.........because doing behind the scenes, wasn't doing anything but burying the problem.......the festering. Some folks didn't/dont see it. But i have, now for the SECOND time........i didn't stand up the first time........but i am NOT going to let it happen again.......before it festers too the point, it can't be saved. I may be overstating some things, but i have had too many members pointing this out, to ignore. So once again, I will point this stuff out, if nothing else, just to get SOMEONE to sit up and take notice.

Crap, got up on the soapbox once again.


----------



## yard dog (Jun 30, 2008)

OK, and now I'll have my say.

I'm still kinda new to SMF, but not to forums. I moderate on one site and am site admin on another. It always seems like conflicts come up and usually given enough time it all blows over. At times as an admin I have to take measures to ensure the quality of the site isn't compromised. It isn't often, but sometimes you have to.

Lately the forum and the chat room here at SMF has gone to hell in a hand basket. Instead of contacting the person/persons directly, it all seems to end up in the forums or chat. 

In my opinion: If moderators/members/admin, have conflicts with each other they should seek alternative methods. Forum and chat bashing is right on line with third grade crap.

I think for the most part the members here are adults, so why not handle it in an adult manner?. Just my thoughts, but I would think that new members would be turned away by all the petty shi'ite I've seen here lately.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jun 30, 2008)

*Steve, you are a MAN!!!!!!!! and I admire you GREATLY!!!!  You had the guts to stand up, I didn't, and I should have, we ALL should have. THANK YOU STEVE
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 30, 2008)

Deud, you're doing a fine job of expressing how a lot of us feel.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Terry, please do not leave, we need you here.


----------



## yard dog (Jun 30, 2008)

And with that, I'm outta here!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 30, 2008)

Here is my two cents worth and this will be my one and only post about it. I came here seeking information on the art of smoking and I have learned lots and still have lots to learn. I have been told Jeff owns this website and as long as he allows me to I will be here seeking information about smoking and share what ever I can.


----------



## bishop916 (Jun 30, 2008)

This forum is one of my most favorite spots on the net. 
I came across this site looking for advise on what grill to buy, and haven't looked back.

I visit several times a day and contribute where possible. 
I am not a pro, but one day hope to at least get to a point where people, friends and family alike get that knowing smile on their faces when my BBQ is mentioned. 

I figure that as long as I am here, and there is someone else on to share ideas, info or to give out a virtual hi-five, then the forum is doing its purpose. 

Eventually the drama will subside, - until then, let's get back to what its all about - good smoked foods!

check out my latest Qview: Enjoy!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=19294


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 30, 2008)

WOW, not sure what is happening in here but WOW. This is a great place to learn, teach and share. It's also a great place to hang out and chat with a large family (SMF).
 Love this place.


----------



## allen (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey WD, I really enjoy this Forum and had help with some questions, Thanks to the People who keep this Forum going,with them this Forum would'nt be here. THANKS EVERYONE


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well I don't remember how I found this forum but I thought it was the best day I had in searching for a smokers forum.  First of all Wd and others I have nothing but the utmost respect for you guys.  Like everyone else here has stated about what they have learned here I to have enjoyed reading your replies and they have been really helpful.  When the information you provide us that can make me look smart amongst my friends then something is being done right here.  
I have seen this happen in other forums and its sad to say it has driven people away.  I hate to see that happen here.  The amount of new people signing every day means you guys have been doing something right.  In all the forums I been to none have new members roll calling like this forums.  
Like most people here I cant get enough of this site.  Q-view is outstanding and I never get tired of seeing things twice.   Each one is a master piece in its self.  I guess what I wanna say to Jeff, the Moderators, and you long time posting members,  THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART.  Because of you guys my wife and kids require more cooks for me.  I had lost my urge to keep smokeing but the folks here have inspired me with new ideas and there food creations to keep things going.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 30, 2008)

Man, I always miss the good stuff.........or maybe I am just too oblivious.

I know my name was thrown out there as a joke to vote to be a moderator.   Just a joke nothing else.  

It is a shame there is so much strife around here lately, but as a few have mentioned, it will pass.   Those that are committed to the site will still be here and those that aren't will leave.   Just kind of how life works IMO.

Anyhow, just my 2 cents.........and it ain't even worth that.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 30, 2008)

I know I have not ben here too long...but, it has became a crutch....The smf and and all who welcomed me when I came along with friends ive made since ive came are a real importance to me. I dont spend much time in the chat room which is where I assume alot of the comotion is coming from...but regardless of where and when it is happeing... . lets remember.... we are all guest here... Also, Im not saying the older guys are more important, but I look at this site kinda like a Union or fraternal order in a sense... newer guys all have something to offer or share for the betterment of the site.... but as a new guy it is out of respect for those who have been here longer and not come in and try to reinvent the wheel.Since ive joined I have had alot of nice folks extend help to me..have asked dumb questions along the way and dont really care... if someone dont like me or someone else hear that is your right ... but dont act like a idot and back bite... This site is a group of good people with alot to share or alot to learn... not a gossip forum... ok ill stop... happy smoking brothers and sisters


----------



## 1chaos52 (Jun 30, 2008)

This is so sad to hear. I have enjoyed this site quite a bit for the last year or so and have gotten a wealth of good tips and information from the different members here. I am still learning, but also do like to contribute.

I am also a member of several other (non Q related) forums, but I pretty much never bother contributing to those sites anymore because of this same kind of stuff. Why can't people just treat each other with respect so we can all enjoy our time here.

I always try to be respectful when posting, but if I ever say something that is out of line, please let me know and I will gladly apologize and offer the back of my head for you to smack as hard as you want. 

I as well will continue to be a member of this site as long as I am welcome. I hope the other good contributors and the people who have helped me out so much will do the same.


----------



## daddio (Jun 30, 2008)

i also hate to hear about all the turmoil,i still feel like i'm new here as well,but i really enjoy this board,and i guess i've been oblivious to what is going on also,but hate to see a good site fall,i really don't think i can speak on all the ones leaving or being banned because i haven't been here long enough to know them(as well as you can on a board),but any time you have people that do anything with a passion,your gonna have varying opinions on how to do it,and as we all know ,we all have one.but as someone said if a question seems to get asked over and over as new members appear,you can always let someone else answer it if your tired of it.i also belong to a woodcarving board that has the same thing happen all the time,new members asking the same old thing(i did the samething on here the other day).but that's part of truly being passionate about something ,is wanting to help someone else experience that same feeling you have. just want to say thanks to all the great members on here for all their help and the mods as well.i hope this board survives i'm sure it will cause i think it would be a great loss for it to fall.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 30, 2008)

I couldn't agree more.


I personally don't agree with all this being  "aired out" in the forums or  the chat.  That is the reason  we have this problem to begin with. personal issues need to be taken care of person to person.

I belong to many BBQ sites and forums, I found this one while at another who lists dozens of links to this kind of forum. The backstabbing is happening on both sides of the fence.

When I have issues with someone I tell them person to person. We are all adults here and like cowgirl said, treat others as  you would like to be treated.  Simple common sense and maturity goes a long way in  keeping things civil.

BBQ is a social art/past time, this is a social site. We are bound to have some social issues here, its the nature of the beast. Just hafta let it run its course and not make more out of it than  needs to be.

I belong to the"other site", and I like it there too, I like both places, many folks are users of each. This is a free country, I try to get along with everyone and help when I can. I have been made to feel like a criminal because  I post and visit another BBQ site.I have even been told by other members here(who will remain nameless for now, unless it happens again) to leave SMF and go to the  other site and stay there.  That is THE most imature thing  I have ever witnessed here since I joined, and it was embarrassing for me to watch them behave that way.

people need to lighten up, respect each other, and grown up.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A person with 2 posts should be treated with the same respect as some one with 2,000. we all started with 1.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I told myself the other day, that I wasn't gonna get into this discussion, it would work itself out, but it  keeps comming back around, and its snowballing effect is infecting people's ability to behave, and treat others respectfully. That is a shame.

I am not going to leave here, I like it here, and I feel I owe it to  folks to continue in the helping tradition, especially those who helped me when I was new. I came here and stayed cuz it was nice here, and folks got along. Great comraderie, and happy chat rooms with lots of laughs. 
Every person here knows its not that way right now, and every person here knows how to make it better. You can either help, or stand out of the way, but don't make it worse.

Thats all I have to say about this issue!


----------



## flash (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, guess I missed alot of this also. I moderate a fishing forum in Florida.....boy talk about cheaters and liars. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 At any rate, what the heck do you argue about on a food forum for God sakes??  Charcoal, gas, electric 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Ribs take 2 hour, ribs take 6 hours???
I just don't see it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Your way is no better than mine....well, maybe it is, but that's what we are here for, to learn and try different ideas and find the way that WE like the best.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 30, 2008)

What Flash said.


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jun 30, 2008)

I agree with you 100%,I belong to some the the same forums you do as some of the other members here,I don't see anything wrong with it.We can learn from other forums just like we do in this one.
I know weather we've posted once or thousands of times we should treat everyone the same.
Just because someone has only posted a few times here doesn't mean he hasn't been smoking for along time and could teach others who have posted more,we're all here to help each other.
I just hope everyone can get along,that's all I'm going to say about it in this thread.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 30, 2008)

i have no idea what the trouble is, but i own one forum and administer another, and am a member of several others. in my opinion, yard dog and capt dan said it best. 

this kind of thing happens now and then, and is to be expected. everyone here has pretty stong opinions, and sometimes those strong opinions clash, but at the same time, none of us would want anything to get in the way of free and open debate. it's a fine line to walk, but as many here have said, it all comes down to mutual respect. 

as i said before, i don't have a clue what this is all about, but from my own experiences, one suggestion i will make is that if a topic or thread goes bad, don't open it, don't read it, don't participate in it and things will tend to simmer down on their own. if someone insults you, let it go like water off a duck's back as they are obviously the one with the problem and will most often expeose themselves as the troublemakers they are.


----------



## blacklab (Jun 30, 2008)

Right now I feel like sargent shultz on Hogans Heroe's, I KNOW NOTHING 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I triped into this site just a while ago and been enjoying myself since. I haven't seen or heard of the problems that are mentioned of other memebers. But would like to ask the good people of this forum not to let the 1% distroy it. As it has in so many other things. United we stand divided we fall.


----------



## meowey (Jun 30, 2008)

Well said WD!  I missed this earlier because of being busy.  I usually stay out of these brouhahas as there is usually little to gain.  This time is different, and I will speak out.

I feel that we all need to take care in what we say here.  It is difficult to know for sure, when reading a printed page, what is or is not intended as humor.  A little civility, integrity, and consideration go a long way.

I came here to learn, most folks do.  I enjoy sharing what I know with others.  That is the reason for the existence of SMF.  

Jeff, thanks for providing this avenue of enlightenment and enjoyment.

Let's get back to smoking!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## ddave (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, since those of us who have not been here as long as others are being afforded the opportunity to have our input recieved respectlully (as has always been my experience here) I will throw my two cents in.

Thanks WD for putting into words what I have been thinking. I think all groups need someone who "gets up on the soapbox" once in awhile to say out loud what many are thinking quietly.

With that said, I would like to applaud many of the points made so far.

Many of the posters to this thread stated that they really didn't know what the bruhaha was about. I think that is a good thing.  Soo . . . maybe the best way to let the fire die down is to stop fanning the flames.

And finally . . .

Amen, brother.

Respectfully submitted,

Dave


----------



## cajun_1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well said my friend  ...  I Agree


----------



## seaham358 (Jun 30, 2008)

Holy Cow!!!

Save the Drama for your Mama...

Smoke On!!


----------



## pacnwsteve (Jul 1, 2008)

I guess I missed all the fuss and I am glad I did.  Internet anonymity comes with its risks and if what's going on is going on, it will pass and folks like me and so many who have posted on this thread will continue to learn, share our successes and failures, and post pictures of great looking food. 

I've never been treated with anything but respect here as a noob, subject to a bit of friendly and deserved hazing, which I appreciate (someone tagged me "PacNWSally" when I started a thread griping about how hot my first set of ABT's were.  Now that was funny (my girlfriend thought it was hilarious and still calls me Sally when I start griping about something).  

So, let's do our part to keep this place going.  Good humor is always appreciated!


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 1, 2008)

Well put brother Meowey , you put my feelings to words ... I'm with you !!


----------



## dirtman775 (Jul 1, 2008)

I myself have missed all the going's on too. I belong to another message board, has nothing to do with food, and we call it feeding the troll, of all places that is not nessesary here. I think it's like when people go drinkin and get the dredded BEER MUSCLES, ya know the type, thinkin they are all tough and you know with one punch ya can knock em out, but dont bother. I think that's what happen's in these situations here, but i'll call them typo muscle's, cause ya know the person on the other end doesn't give a crap one way or another who he or she hurt's 10 states away. Kinda cowardly if you ask me..... Jmho


----------



## fred420 (Jul 1, 2008)

i have been disgusted lately as many have heard me say in my posts.. my solution has been limiting contact to people i know as cool and lurking.. i am not giving up but instead limiting my exposure to all the childish b.s. affecting everyone.. bacstabbers can go to some other forum and the truly passionate and sharing will persevere at smf.........


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jul 1, 2008)

See!  That's the problem!  There's entirely too much good food around here.....


----------



## fireguy (Jul 1, 2008)

not totally trying to make light of the situation... those who need to see the gripe hopefully did...lets please move on with our smoking lives... hell everyone bring it in for a big smf group hug!


----------



## mossymo (Jul 1, 2008)

Group hug...... Hell, let's all just clink our aluminum beer cans together and them tip them back !!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Can I get an AMEN...


----------



## 1894 (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## fatback joe (Jul 1, 2008)

SKOL!!!


----------



## jocosa (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone need a refill?  ;)   

I just started coming back to the SMF because when I first joined, there were some folks on here who were bent to be 'the best' and made everything some sort of competition.

While I can appreciate learned knowledge, "those" folks also 'ran off' a good number of new people, including me.  No direct confrontation, but I just got tired of reading certain people think they're the 'everything' to some subjects.

Other folks were totally supportive and genuine in their teaching, and it was those that I looked forward to seeing on here again - and it's good to see most of them are still around!

Glad to be back, and looking forward to learning more and sharing stories and support.


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 1, 2008)

No thanks

I don't chew


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 1, 2008)

I haven't been around enough lately to even know what is going on, but I know these two guys and agree with them 100%
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and look what the cat drug in


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 1, 2008)

I thought he was what the kat coughed up.


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 1, 2008)

I've been practicing cheating.

I mean, competing

;)


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 1, 2008)

Almost missed this.

Pot, meet kettle!!!!!

6 months Rodger, good to see you on!


----------



## ultramag (Jul 1, 2008)

Seems one could say the same thing about you Rodger. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Good to see you're still around. Seems alot of the old hands are still in the background watching and learning.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 1, 2008)

I still come around and lurk
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .  Always seem to miss the action though


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 1, 2008)

Pellet pooper mod???

Holy crap batman, your still alive?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Damn nice to see ya Chad!!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jul 2, 2008)

Any thread that isn't about something smoking is wasted space on the servers! 

WD, I have new respect for you for standing up and speaking your mind. You are up to 7% respect now from me! (sarcasm there!)

Meowey is my smoking hero and summed it up beautifully. 

My advice to all, is take a deep breath, pick out a nice Boston Butt, slather it, rub it and smoke it! Quit fueling the drama here and go forth and spread your knowledge. We have people who are here to learn and those who are here to learn and occassionally teach. Go forth and use what God gave you to make the world a smokier place!


----------



## audioxtremes (Jul 2, 2008)

I suppose I have missed the drama luckaly. But people cause problems and they get what is called a perma-ban. Get them out!


----------



## rednek (Jul 2, 2008)

i just started on this forum. i've been grillin' pigs for years (eastern nc style) but just started smokin' (meat that is). PLEASE don't let this forum dwindle. i searched like hell and this is, ribs down (pun intended) the best site on the www.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ta the folks worried were closin up shop, Don't think yall got nothin much ta worry bout, we got a few wrinkles right now, but thins will get back ta normal an we can all do what were here ta do, smoke some fine foods, teach, do show n tell, chat with good friends, make some more friends an enjoy the craft.  Yall don't run off, grab a stump, sit a spell an have a cool one, thins er gonna move forward.


----------



## davenh (Jul 3, 2008)

Good post Tip. Seems like 99% of us don't know what actually happened anyways 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. The forum seems like business as usual 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## bigbear (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm really a newbie here and maybe my opinion isn't appreciated but I'm an old pro with other forums. One concerns concealed handgun carry. If you don't think passions run high on that one!! And things can get ugly quickly.

IMHO, when things get off base or personal, I think the mods need to give one warning that the offenders are off-base and then close the thread-BANG! No second chance. Then they get a personal email flatly stating that sniping and insults aren't appreciated and won't be tolerated. Maybe you cut the old Moss Backs a little slack but no one is exempt from being civil. 

If it continues they aren't banned immediately but they are given a little "time out". A week, a month and so forth. If they act like children they deserve to be treated like children. If they behave when they come back they can stay. It doesn't take long for everyone to realize that ol' Bob or Sue (insert name) aren't contributing anymore.

This forum is not a democracy. It is owned and managed by people who have built it into something special. I am very grateful for the quality of information distributed here and the overwhelming, friendly welcome I received. It blew me away really.

You fine folks will get past this. I think we should all just make some smoke and enjoy this forum for what it is! I intend to learn from all of you! Happy smoking to you all!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 3, 2008)

I nominate Big Bear for moderator!!


----------



## safety1 (Jul 3, 2008)

I too am new here and would hate to see anything happen to make this great big family go it's seperate ways.    Get to the root (or roots) of the problem and , as BigBear stated, give them a "timeout".  If it continues, thank them for their time and wish them luck on the way out.


----------



## gobbledot (Jul 3, 2008)

ditto AJ... WD thanks for standing up!!!!! there are a bunch of good people in here that has helped me a lot. I sometimes try to help out others if I can but it is only my oppions, I am no master smoker but we all have to learn somewhere. I have gained a lot of knowledge in here and I appreiciate everyone for that. Thanks Jeff for this GREAT site...


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 3, 2008)

Absolutely Big Bear! Excellent statement for sure


----------



## cman95 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gone for about a month and once again I missed all the action. And I am glad I did. You know I lurked and visited many a bbq site and kept coming back here. So much knowledge to be had. As I have stated before I just THOUGHT I could smoke meat. Man I have learned so much here. Yes I have had my toes stepped on here in the past, but what the hey, is that not how you learn and grow? The way I see it this is a family. Sometimes you have strife in a family BUT, you have to remember that you are family and fix things up. That is what sometimes makes a family stronger. To everyone who has posted in this thread....DON'T GO ANYWHERE! Are we going to let this get us down? Hell no! All the back biting, and such is a pain in the azz I know but WE are better than that. We are not the losers and never will be. To all that have helped me (and that is many) I say THANK YOU. And if I have helped one person I am glad. So people, lets get back to smoking meat and having fun. Thanks again to ALL of you.


----------



## fred420 (Jul 4, 2008)

happy 4th of july to the forum.. it is independence day from all naysayers and other negative peoples.. we join here to form a more happy and unified smokers forum...............CHEERS to alll.....


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 4, 2008)

Let Us Now Smoke!!!!!


----------



## johnnyreb (Jul 4, 2008)

whos got the funnel? 

i really hope we can get by these petty nonsense problems, i missed the action and glad i did but there will always be bad apples in the bunch..dont let that one or two spoil the whole damn basket

smoke on brothers


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 4, 2008)

Crazy Horse, 
    I couldn't have said it better. I also missed the "action" and glad I did. This is a great forum. I've learned a ton. Let's smoke on brothers!


----------

